# Can i use the ADSL Wifi Router with BSNL Wimax?



## sscomp32 (May 5, 2016)

Hi guys, a little help needed. 

I had a BSNL Broadband wired connection till last year. It worked well for 1 year and then it started giving me trouble. 

After a long battle with BSNL to repair it i finally gave up and switched to Wimax. 

I had a DIGISOL wireless ADSL router for which used with this broadband connection for sharing the connection through wifi. 

Now that i have switched to Wimax, i want to ask can i use this same router for sharing the connection using wifi or do i have to purchase another router? 

If i can how can i do it? Will be really grateful if i get some help. 
Thanks
Suyash.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2016)

It should work.Try connecting BSNL wimax modem lan port to one of the lan port of digisol after disabling dhcp in digisol settings.


----------



## kyile123 (May 10, 2016)

Due  to prolonged serviceability of underground cables, recently I was compelled to change my BSNL broadband connection to WiMax . In WiMax connection the output of CPE (Customer Premise Equipment) is an Ethernet port, which can be directly connected to PC for accessing internet. To share the connection for multiple PCs you have to use an additional Wireless Router (For WiFi) or LAN switch. I’ve used my spare  D Link 2730- U WiFi router as a Wireless Access Point to convert the WiMax connection to a WiFi .

D Link 2730 U is an ADSL Wireless router with one WiFi port and four LAN ports. If you want to use this router as a WLAN access point only, the first step is disabling DHCP. For this connect the router with your PC with WiFi or Ethernet cable. Access the Modem Admin page by entering *192.168.1.1  in browser address bar. Use the default user id “admin” and password “admin”.

_________________
Biometric Fingerprint Authentication


----------

